# How to improve social skills: A short explantion.



## Deleted member 11167 (Dec 17, 2020)

Most people have fine social skills and personalities. Very few people are truly good and beautiful on the inside, or ugly and monstrous. Most people do good and bad. If you look at who gets diagnosed with antisocial personality disorder, it's typically low value guys who display high value male behaviours. Think they can get away with bullying others, mild violence etc. Behaviours research has shown as a species we accept and arguably even expect those behaviours from higher value males. Social skills unless you're fucked and grow up in abuse. 

I'm not talking divorced parents 'Fucking you up" or the odd shit parenting here or there. Years of abuse is really the only thing that can alter your trajectory. if you grew up normal, then you grew up with normal social awarenesses and children as they do create a pecking order and castes and you were judged by your peers and classified, and your boundaries of accepted behaviour were set, and then enforced both socially, and to a degree administratively.
parents and teachers accept cheekiness, more playfulness and misbehaviour from cute or good looking kids vs the dull ones.

As you age, thanks to the media you likely had views of what it's like to be high value. To be treated well. ANd you get blue pill conditioning that all you need to be treated like that is to develop strong social skills, and hit the gym etc.
The gym is semi cope. It's good for you, but you're limited by your potential. If your potential is shit, eg shit face and skeletal frame, the gym won't make you much better looking. And social skills. 

Like the classification of antisocial people before, the violence doesn't make them antisocial, it's the inappropriateness of their violence. What is appropriate or not. And that changes from time to time. In this day and age, it is not appropriate for a low-value male to walk around with his head held high, and chin up. It's not. People will judge that behaviour as wrong. Observe low-value males you know, look at their posture. That posture was inbuilt from years of feedback from those around them. Feedback such as hostile looks, negative body language, and reactions etc.

We’re all being policed, and if you don't conform to the group's consensus you are ostracised.
hell even the slight body movements we make, are dictated.
this also all fits into scapegoating, and the way through the pecking order and pyramid structure of the social experience people basically use and pretty much abuse lower people to further their own lives.
That's why cucks consume. Buy the same shit. It's why all the guys get the same haircut. Talk about the same bullshit like the culturally vogue sportsball and what they can bench now, and what youtuber they like etc. They all know where they fit in, and they move with it.

Social skills are survival skills. You know what you can get away with or not, and act on them. Odds are your social skills are fine, it's everyone around you limiting your potential actions with social policing. You want t be able to act high value, everyone does. But they won't let you, without severe social repercussions.

I'll let you in on a secret. There is no secret phrase of words said in the right order. 99.99% of people aren't Virgin or Homer or Dante. epic poets. There's no tone of voice, or place to touch a woman, then touch her hand lightly, then touch her elbow etc and she'll like you. No there's no formula. You either have permission to atc how you want or you don't. If a foid really likes you, not just for betabuxxing but really likes you, you'll know it. You'll see it in her eyes. SHe'll be begging for attention and your body will respond. WIll know when to touch her, because it will be instinct.
I have a friend. Big rugby player build. I don't mean fat, I mean he could be a champion powerlifter etc, if he trained for rugby as a teenager could have had a shot at going pro. 

Guys have always respected him and liked him. Immediately. He's a nice guy. But it's not like he has the most wonderful personality on earth. Guys respect his height and his strength.
I kind of lie. There is a perfect string of words and phrases and touches etc that can manipulate people. But you need to be so high functioning IQ and EQ wise. You need to have at least above avg IQ, above 110, and the kicker, is you need very high EQ. Either naturally able to understand people's responses or raised in such an abusive environment to produce a level of psychopathy that you can control your own emotions whilst seeking to manipulate others for your best outcome. Even then, it massively helps to be good looking.

Unless you're a top 10% looking guy, and you just think your social awareness isn't high enough to pick up on people's feelings towards you, there isn't much you can do to improve your social skills.
If you looksmaxxed to the extreme and became a chad or chadlite tomorrow. You'd find after a few weeks you just naturally slip into the social role. You might be a bit stunted from years of not having it, but you'd quickly pick it up as instinct. The instinct of how you want to be treated and treating others how you think they should be. The privilege of wielding social influence.


----------



## Tall (Dec 17, 2020)

Hard to read


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Dec 17, 2020)

Tall said:


> Hard to read


Fixed it


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Dec 17, 2020)

Celexawer said:


> *DN READ + SHIT THREAD + KYS*


Fixed it now


----------



## SoyGune (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 17, 2020)

"short"


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 17, 2020)

Greycel text formatting is the worst.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Dec 17, 2020)

Pretty good analysis, but literally impossible to read


----------



## Deleted member 10177 (Dec 17, 2020)

FraudingIQ said:


> Most people have fine social skills and personalities. Very few people are truly good and beautiful on the inside, or ugly and monstrous. Most people do good and bad. If you look at who gets diagnosed with antisocial personality disorder, it's typically low value guys who display high value male behaviours. Think they can get away with bullying others, mild violence etc. Behaviours research has shown as a species we accept and arguably even expect those behaviours from higher value males.
> Social skills unless you're fucked and grow up in abuse. I'm not talking divorced parents 'FUcking you up" or the odd shit parenting here or there. Years of abuse is really the only thing that can alter your trajectory. if you grew up normal, then you grew up with normal social awarenesses and children as they do create a pecking order and castes and you were judged by your peers and classified, and your boundaries of accepted behaviour were set, and then enforced both socially, and to a degree administratively.
> parents and teachers accept cheekiness, more playfulness and misbehaviour from cute or good looking kids vs the dull ones.
> As you age, thanks to the media you likely had views of what it's like to be high value. To be treated well. ANd you get blue pill conditioning that all you need to be treated like that is to develop strong social skills, and hit the gym etc.
> ...


High iq, read every word. 
Formatting is bad but most people here can't read books and shit so you have to *type like this fuck yeah i got your attention now 

niggas have adhd*


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 17, 2020)

explantion


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Dec 17, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> explantion


?


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 17, 2020)

FraudingIQ said:


> ?


title


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 17, 2020)

Good thread ignore the utter fucking subhuman low iq failed normies replying with "dn rd"


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 17, 2020)

I read everything and i kinda agree, however we humans have a thing called reputation. People will put you in your place out of fear of competition. The ones who are scared will adapt, the ones who are not will rebel. Looks can be a factor but it's not the only factor, as there are lot of shot callers, killers, though people who don't like the part but their reputation speak for them.


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Dec 17, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> title


Basically what I'm trying to tell is social skills are a cope unless you aren't really suffering from autism looks are the main thing you need to have in life all the other things will then come to you one way or another.


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 17, 2020)

FraudingIQ said:


> Basically what I'm trying to tell is social skills are a cope unless you aren't really suffering from autism looks are the main thing you need to have in life all the other things will then come to you one way or another.


you spelled explanation wrong in the title


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 17, 2020)

FraudingIQ said:


> Basically what I'm trying to tell is social skills are a cope unless you aren't really suffering from autism looks are the main thing you need to have in life all the other things will then come to you one way or another.


That's cope tbh, you just don't wanna challenge people who want to put you in your place and you are mad that they don't challenge Chads or big guys. However, you can accept the challenge, embarass them and build a reputation.


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Dec 17, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> I read everything and i kinda agree, however we humans have a thing called reputation. People will put you in your place out of fear of competition. The ones who are scared will adapt, the ones who are not will rebel. Looks can be a factor but it's not the only factor, as there are lot of shot callers, killers, though people who don't like the part but their reputation speak for them.


Fair enough but as long as you stay away from really obviously violent crowds and stick to lower normies one you're golden.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 17, 2020)

FraudingIQ said:


> Fair enough but as long as you stay away from really obviously violent crowds and stick to lower normies one you're golden.


That's what 50 Cent did when he made his track "how to rob" tbh
Sticking to the role other give you without trying to climb the social ladder is low t behavior


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 17, 2020)

Are you on .co?


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Dec 17, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> That's what 50 Cent did when he made his track "how to rob" tbh
> Sticking to the role other give you without trying to climb the social ladder is low t behavior


I wouldn't phrase it like that it's more knowing your limits like if you know that you can't go against someone then work around him without him knowing it. So one should work within his limits and get to know them and slowly expand them over time.


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Dec 17, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Are you on .co?


Nah


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Dec 17, 2020)

_*"A short explanation"*_


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 17, 2020)

FraudingIQ said:


> I wouldn't phrase it like that it's more knowing your limits like if you know that you can't go against someone then work around him without him knowing it. So one should work within his limits and get to know them and slowly expand them over time.


Low t behavior tbh, males challenge each other all the time in animal kingdom, working around things is usually a female's thing. That seems kinda defeatist ngl.


----------



## Betacarotenecel (Dec 17, 2020)

Dude, you suck at formatting


----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 17, 2020)

Simplify this into about 5 sentences you nerd


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Dec 17, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Low t behavior tbh, males challenge each other all the time in animal kingdom, working around things is usually a female's thing. That seems kinda defeatist ngl.


I don't think openly confronting other males is bad it's just you never know who are you fuking with pick your battles wisely. Working around isn't necessarily bad as long as you keep it low key. Also we humans no longer live in "The Animal Kindom" in this new ultra digital thing you will have to resort even to the shadiest technics just to come on top don't forget that.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 17, 2020)

FraudingIQ said:


> I don't think openly confronting other males is bad it's just you never know who are you fuking with pick your battles wisely. Working around isn't necessarily bad as long as you keep it low key. Also we humans no longer live in "The Animal Kindom" in this new ultra digital thing you will have to resort even to the shadiest technics just to come on top don't forget that.


I agree, my message was simply to not let other people bully you into low status but fight back in every way you can.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Dec 17, 2020)

typed like a true insane mentally tortured social reject, holy shit i wonder what the long explanation looks like


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Dec 17, 2020)

Improving social skills artificially is something made for autists, if you didn't understand it yourself,
then you are socially retarded genetically


----------



## zeroshame (Dec 17, 2020)

FraudingIQ said:


> Most people have fine social skills and personalities. Very few people are truly good and beautiful on the inside, or ugly and monstrous. Most people do good and bad. If you look at who gets diagnosed with antisocial personality disorder, it's typically low value guys who display high value male behaviours. Think they can get away with bullying others, mild violence etc. Behaviours research has shown as a species we accept and arguably even expect those behaviours from higher value males.
> Social skills unless you're fucked and grow up in abuse. I'm not talking divorced parents 'FUcking you up" or the odd shit parenting here or there. Years of abuse is really the only thing that can alter your trajectory. if you grew up normal, then you grew up with normal social awarenesses and children as they do create a pecking order and castes and you were judged by your peers and classified, and your boundaries of accepted behaviour were set, and then enforced both socially, and to a degree administratively.
> parents and teachers accept cheekiness, more playfulness and misbehaviour from cute or good looking kids vs the dull ones.
> As you age, thanks to the media you likely had views of what it's like to be high value. To be treated well. ANd you get blue pill conditioning that all you need to be treated like that is to develop strong social skills, and hit the gym etc.
> ...


There's some decent content here, but you need to work on your exposition skills.
Paragraphing, staying on point, building an argument cleanly and gradually...


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Dec 17, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> I agree, my message was simply to not let other people bully you into low status but fight back in every way you can.


Exactly


Native said:


> typed like a true insane mentally tortured social reject, holy shit i wonder what the long explanation looks like


1147 page long detailed insigh


zeroshame said:


> There's some decent content here, but you need to work on your exposition skills.
> Paragraphing, staying on point, building an argument cleanly and gradually...


Well English is my second language and tbh honest I'm still getting used to using these site formatting but give me a couple of months and I will be adjusted.


----------



## Celexawer (Dec 17, 2020)

Celexawer said:


> *DN READ + SHIT THREAD + KYS*


I take it back OP really good analysis had my eyes glued to the screen while reading this thread
but somehow alot of generalization


----------



## zeroshame (Dec 17, 2020)

FraudingIQ said:


> Well English is my second language and tbh honest I'm still getting used to using these site formatting but give me a couple of months and I will be adjusted.


I understand, it's not like there's a hurry. Try and give a better shape to your ideas, separate them into different sections and have each section add its own contribution to your overall argument.


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Dec 17, 2020)

zeroshame said:


> I understand, it's not like there's a hurry. Try and give a better shape to your ideas, separate them into different sections and have each section add its own contribution to your overall argument.


Will do


----------



## bonsai (Dec 17, 2020)

hmm do I want to read topic by account with 27 posts


----------



## TITUS (Dec 17, 2020)

I came here for a short explanation, not for a wall of text.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Dec 17, 2020)

FraudingIQ said:


> it's typically low value guys who display high value male behaviours. Think they can get away with bullying others, mild violence etc. Behaviours research has shown as a species we accept and arguably even expect those behaviours from higher value males.


This is really true. Back when I was ugly I'd try being mean to attract attention, but it definitely doesn't work when you're not good looking. I act normal now but I've ascended a lot more to the point where I've been rude to people and they brush it off as banter.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 17, 2020)

high tier high iq thread tag me in the next. this is why i believe in spirituality, this is a hyper deep understanding of the law of correspondence


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Dec 17, 2020)

greycel moment writing SPECIFICALLY so we dn read
do you really expect me to read that


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 17, 2020)

bonsai said:


> hmm do I want to read topic by account with 27 posts







grey on grey violence


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 17, 2020)

So basically you're saying your social skills & position are dependant on your looks level in the first place?


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 18, 2020)

Betacarotenecel said:


> Dude, you suck at formatting


>Dude, you suck at formatting


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Dec 18, 2020)

Good thread


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Dec 18, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> So basically you're saying your social skills & position are dependant on your looks level in the first place?


Yes


----------



## $tackThatMoney (Dec 18, 2020)

High IQ, very valuable.

Looking forward to reading more of your posts in the future.


----------



## Deleted member 8616 (Dec 18, 2020)

Thread started good but got retarted and incely very quickly.


----------



## Deleted member 11295 (Dec 18, 2020)

all i read is the last 3 sentence which pretty much sum up "being interesing" to women.


----------



## Amexmaxx (Dec 18, 2020)

It’s asinine that you have to practice something that your brain evolved for thousands of years to do. It’s like saying “how to improve your walking or breathing”. *YOU DONT NEED TO IMPROVE SHIT BUT YOUR FUCKING HEIGHT AND FACE. *


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 19, 2020)

Nice thread, that said, adding paragraphs would’ve improved it, makes it easier to read. 
I’ll do so if you want me to.


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Dec 19, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Nice thread, that said, adding paragraphs would’ve improved it, makes it easier to read.
> I’ll do so if you want me to.


Sure no problem


----------



## Swifty007 (Dec 20, 2020)

I think being human is much more complex. If you are more aware socially then other people, you can do things to eventually gain power. The most feared and respected men in history weren’t always the tallest or best looking. Although it does help greatly. Everything matters


----------



## Yusu (Dec 20, 2020)

shit thread

also gymmax will give you always more confidence and better hormones


----------



## YoungRichNigga (Dec 20, 2020)

tldr


----------



## prettyboyswag (Jan 24, 2021)

FraudingIQ said:


> Most people have fine social skills and personalities. Very few people are truly good and beautiful on the inside, or ugly and monstrous. Most people do good and bad. If you look at who gets diagnosed with antisocial personality disorder, it's typically low value guys who display high value male behaviours. Think they can get away with bullying others, mild violence etc. Behaviours research has shown as a species we accept and arguably even expect those behaviours from higher value males. Social skills unless you're fucked and grow up in abuse.
> 
> I'm not talking divorced parents 'Fucking you up" or the odd shit parenting here or there. Years of abuse is really the only thing that can alter your trajectory. if you grew up normal, then you grew up with normal social awarenesses and children as they do create a pecking order and castes and you were judged by your peers and classified, and your boundaries of accepted behaviour were set, and then enforced both socially, and to a degree administratively.
> parents and teachers accept cheekiness, more playfulness and misbehaviour from cute or good looking kids vs the dull ones.
> ...


What an insane blackpill people, This is so true. If you have "chemistry" (you are both attracted to other) your body will act on your own instincts. Social skills are learned pretty quickly if you get positive validation, this post is legit. More motivation to looksmax.


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Jan 24, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> What an insane blackpill people, This is so true. If you have "chemistry" (you are both attracted to other) your body will act on your own instincts. Social skills are learned pretty quickly if you get positive validation, this post is legit. More motivation to looksmax.


Yeah, it is really that simple no need for some overly complicated explanation some are sperging about.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jan 24, 2021)

Tl;dr?


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Jan 24, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> Tl;dr?


Who asked for your opinion?


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jan 24, 2021)

FraudingIQ said:


> Who asked for your opinion?


Mine wasn't an opinion, just a request


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Jan 24, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> Mine wasn't an opinion, just a request


----------



## Madhate (Jan 24, 2021)

shit thread unironically read everything 
you can massively improve your social skills unless you are low iq (which you are sadly)


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Jan 24, 2021)

Madhate said:


> shit thread unironically read everything
> you can massively improve your social skills unless you are low IQ (which you are sad)


Damn, I don't think I will ever recover from this.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jan 24, 2021)

FraudingIQ said:


> Most people have fine social skills and personalities. Very few people are truly good and beautiful on the inside, or ugly and monstrous. Most people do good and bad. If you look at who gets diagnosed with antisocial personality disorder, it's typically low value guys who display high value male behaviours. Think they can get away with bullying others, mild violence etc. Behaviours research has shown as a species we accept and arguably even expect those behaviours from higher value males. Social skills unless you're fucked and grow up in abuse.
> 
> I'm not talking divorced parents 'Fucking you up" or the odd shit parenting here or there. Years of abuse is really the only thing that can alter your trajectory. if you grew up normal, then you grew up with normal social awarenesses and children as they do create a pecking order and castes and you were judged by your peers and classified, and your boundaries of accepted behaviour were set, and then enforced both socially, and to a degree administratively.
> parents and teachers accept cheekiness, more playfulness and misbehaviour from cute or good looking kids vs the dull ones.
> ...


lol


----------



## Autoadmit (Jan 24, 2021)

FraudingIQ said:


> Yeah, it is really that simple no need for some overly complicated explanation some are sperging about.


Explanations are needed though for people who are overly high inhib or clueless


----------



## Deleted member 5048 (Jan 24, 2021)

Good read


----------



## aphoria (Jan 24, 2021)

Fine read.


----------



## Krizzy (Jan 24, 2021)

Just don’t be autistic


----------



## coping ethnic (Jan 24, 2021)

I have met guys who are high tier Normie, tall, intelligent but their personalities were repulsive to women and they were socially inept, some were low self esteem some were creepy
personality was their only flaw it was really sad
Ppl really underestimate that bc they r mostly high schoolers here but once u are an adult and easy on the eye to look at, ur happiness will depend on ur social skills, your accomplishments and ur character 
Not saying looks don't matter it gives u better start but u need to earn respect thru these 3 points


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Feb 23, 2021)

every word


----------

